# Greetings from Wales



## Stephen Rees (May 11, 2005)

Hi there everyone,

Been lurking here for a few months now and thought it time to say hello. I'm a composer / performer from the here on the sunny south west coast of Wales.

There's a bio on what could loosely be described as as my 'website' he he so feel free to pop over there if you want to know more. There's a few snippets of music there too. I've just signed my first deal with a new production music library here in the UK, and am delighted to have just had a piece of my music recorded for real orchestra for the first time yaaaaay! I'm also currently on the 'Music for the Media' internet based distance learning course, so if anyone has any questions about my experiences with that course feel free to ask.

Hung a sign in my office now that says 'professional composer', and am happy with everything so far, except that I seem to now have far less hair on my head, and far bigger bags under my eyes than before I made that decision. Coincidence? I wonder..........

Anyway, looking forward to hanging out here, learning, and contributing where I can. Thanks to Frederick for setting up such a supportive environment for musicians from all over the world to interact and speak their minds freely.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Stephen - Your work recorded by a real orchestra? Nice! :D 

Welcome to VI and see you around the forums then!


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 11, 2005)

Hi Frederick,

Nice indeed! I know there's a wide range of people with different experiences here, and for many getting work recorded 'for real' is a common occurrence. For me it's very much a big deal though, so it's been an exciting time, and a great learning process.

Thanks for the welcome, and it's good to see so many familiar faces here 

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## Jackull (May 11, 2005)

Hello Stephen,

Isn't great to be a part of such group where you can learn and share same goals & interest that is very rewarding?
Been to your site, nice pieces.

Nice to see you here,
JACKuLL


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 11, 2005)

Cheers Jackull,

Yea it is! I have pretty simple goals really. Nothing too grand. Just writing the kind of music I want to write, working with people who's company I enjoy, and hopefully making a living at it will do 

Thanks for the welcome,

Stephen


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 11, 2005)

hehe - I was pretty puzzled as well while trying to find that town.
After Swansea it got a little foggy as well. :D 
the G in Welsh, is it pronounced like the German/Dutch G or like in English? Is there a difference between CH and G at all?


----------



## Edgen (May 11, 2005)

Stephen! Heya! I've actually been to the deepest, darkest woods of wales.  well, that's what they told me anyway. I went so far up north on the coast that the signs no longer had english... but welsh... vury weird. Anyway, beautiful country! A place on earth i'll definitely visit again. (+plus, my heritage is german/welsh) 

/j


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 12, 2005)

Hey there Edgen,

Yes Wales is a good place to be for sure. Not exactly media music central here, but as a base it's certainly good for a great quality of life! I haven't been up to North Wales too often, but it's certainly more 'Welsh' up there than in the south I'd say.

Herman, I don't know about the pronounciation. I don't speak welsh at all. I did spend a year living in Amsterdam though, and did have endless fun trying to pronouce my 'g's properly ('Graag gedaan' being my favourite).

I used to work in an industrial park to the west of Amsterdam near Sloterdijk station.

This would be a typical conversation with me and the Amsterdam taxi drivers...........

Me : Zekeringstraat please
Taxi : Where?
Me : Zekeringstraat
Taxi : Don't know it
Me : It's in West Amsterdam near Sloterdijk
Taxi *shakes head*
Me : Got a map?
Taxi : *gets out map*
Me : *points* See it's just there.
Taxi : Oh you mean 'Zekeringstraat' (pronounced EXACTLY the same as I've been saying as far as I can hear)
Me : That's what I said
Taxi : Oh no. You said 'Zekeringstraat' (pronounced EXACTLY the same as said previously as far as I can hear)

He he. Just goes to prove how we all hear things differently. And not just musically. There's some subtlety to dutch pronunciaton that I just couldn't hear.

Had a fantastic time there too. Friendliest place I've ever lived.

Stephen


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 12, 2005)

Hi Stephen

Wales is one of the most divine places on this planet. I've always wanted to move there and make use of all that inspirational countryside. I've been up to Llanberis a few times but down south my favourite place is Cardigan bay - stellar stretch of beach and a fantastic cliff walk. Last time I was there I spent 5 hours in a giant winnie the poo dinghy with my wife (before we realised we were being burnt to a crisp in the sun). Everytime I visit I have good memories to take away.


----------



## fitch (May 12, 2005)

Hi Stephen :D

I recognise you name from MFTM .. hope all is well and you've found it useful

i'm a newbie here too.. .great forum


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 12, 2005)

Hi there Jon,

Good to see you here. Cardigan Bay is great. I used to live just south of there right on the coast near Ceibwr Bay. Good place to spend time if you want to get away from it all for sure. Tremedous fish and chip shops there too (don't know what made me think of that specifically, other than it's just coming up to lunch time he he).

Hi Fitch,

Yea good to see you here too  I'm having a bit of a break from MFTM units at the moment and writing some other kind of things.

I've just got Quantum Leap RA, and have been listening to a load of ethnic music trying to hear these instruments played in context. RA sounds awesome, but when you get a sampled instrument you've never heard for real before, a set of sample articulations are a bit like jigsaw puzzle where you've got no idea what the picture is supposed to look like. At the moment I've got the Istanbul Oriental Ensemble's 'Gypsy Rum' playing here in the background. Awesome!

Stephen


----------

